# Standby Mode



## Andy Sutcliffe (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm new to TiVo and have got to grips with most things. However, whilst the handset has a Standby button, I have been unable to find anything about Standby Mode in the User Guide.

If the TiVo is in Standby Mode, will 'wake' from Standby to Record?

Does the TiVo have to be left powered on and 'awake' in order to Record?

I know this sounds like a basic question, but I don't want to find out the hard way and having a family who constantly wish to watch TV, I get little chance to play and find out for myself.

I would have thought that the User Guide would answer this, but I've double checked the Index and Standby doesn't even get a mention within the Index.


----------



## iangale99 (Dec 14, 2004)

Standby mode only really stops the output to the tv. Even in standby mode, if you come out of it you can still rewind the live tv of the channel it was last on (or changed to if you turned it to standby and Tivo recorded something) for the standard 30mins as its always recording. I dont think it even pops out of standby to record, the green light doesn't come on, only the red one.

In summary (!!) to answer your question you can leave the tivo in standby and it will record automatically.

HTH
Ian


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Conversely, there is very little point in putting it into standby, since the power consumption and drive usage is hardly affected.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

iankb said:


> Conversely, there is very little point in putting it into standby, since the power consumption and drive usage is hardly affected.


Not quite. If you put the TiVo in standby it will "let go" of the SCART connection allowing another SCART device to gain control of you TV.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

And also if you have set the remote up with the TV, pressing standby on the remote will send the standby signal to tivo, then the standby signal to the TV, to also put it into stnadby.


----------



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

TiVo will also start recording suggestions quicker when in standby. When out of standby it waits for a period of user inactivity (i.e. no received IR from the peanut) before recording suggestions.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Early American TiVos didn't have a standby mode - this was added in subsequent software versions as people were confused and complained that they couldn't turn it "off" into standby.

It does also, as has been mentioned already, allow suggestions to record immediately.


----------

